# Checked baggage on trip with CC connection



## cr08 (Dec 31, 2018)

Long story made short there is a potential of me, my brother, and two of our friends taking a trip this next May and would like to do so by train. Would potentially be round trip from Cincinnati to San Jose, CA. So far the forum has been a great wealth of information and has answered a lot of my questions so far but this one I have not been able to find details on:

From the looks of it one of the directions of our trip only has one routing option which takes the Cap Corridor train. I believe it is outgoing from SJC up to Emeryville and transferring to the Cal Zephyr. My question is since we will obviously have some luggage with us which will be intended to have some of it checked, how is that managed with the Cap Corridor leg which doesn't do checked baggage? Especially regarding any potential fees incurred for oversized baggage. I'd be fine with bringing it on board by hand and just stowing it in the corner for the short 1hr leg and then check it in at Emeryville but not sure how the size/count allowance differences play in here.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 31, 2018)

I have not taken the Capitol Corridor trains per se, but I have taken Surfliners which use the same type of cars. There is plenty of storage space on the lower level.

I would just carry it on, and then check them in Emeryville.

Or you.could actually check them in San Jose. However, they would go on the Coast Starlight to either Portland or LA, where that would be sent to Chicago and beyond. The only thing is you would have to return to the station to retrieve your bags.


----------



## cr08 (Dec 31, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Or you.could actually check them in San Jose. However, they would go on the Coast Starlight to either Portland or LA, where that would be sent to Chicago and beyond. The only thing is you would have to return to the station to retrieve your bags.


Oh. So this is actually an option? Good to know. Though I guess as you mentioned the main concern doing this is how early or late the baggage gets to the final destination via the different route. Since that particular itinerary has us arriving back at CIN about 3:50 in the morning, having to wait for them to arrive would be a bit of a pain especially with an hour and a half drive back to Columbus after the fact.

Carrying on the Cap Corridor train and checking at Emeryville would be perfectly fine for such a short leg, just my concern is how the baggage allowances factor in since technically the checked bags would now be counted as carry-on on top of our planned carry-on's. Haven't thought too far ahead as far as exactly what we'd be bringing so it may all be moot but just like to know these things ahead of time just in case.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 31, 2018)

Unless they’re very strict, if you can easily carry it on yourself, I don’t think you’ll have a problem. Especially if asked and you explain you are checking them in Emeryville.

When I lived in RI, I boarded the Regional in Kingston (which doesn’t offer checked baggage service). The rule was 2 carry-one and 2 checked bags. If questioned, I explained I would be checking them in NY.


----------



## BCL (Dec 31, 2018)

Sure it could be done, but the issue would of course be when it arrives.  To SJC is not going to work well unless you check in early and the bags go without you.  From SJC you could make sure that your bags are checked in the previous day, where they might be routed through EMY or PDX.  Check what the schedule is for Coast Starlight #11.


----------



## BCL (Dec 31, 2018)

Guest cr08 said:


> Carrying on the Cap Corridor train and checking at Emeryville would be perfectly fine for such a short leg, just my concern is how the baggage allowances factor in since technically the checked bags would now be counted as carry-on on top of our planned carry-on's. Haven't thought too far ahead as far as exactly what we'd be bringing so it may all be moot but just like to know these things ahead of time just in case.


Capitol Corridor is perhaps the least likely route where they're going to complain about your bags being oversize or overweight.  There are few people carrying lots of baggage, although I have seen what look like college students bringing large bags.  But very few.  It's primarily used as a commuter/day-trip train, even though it's got plenty of overhead baggage space and some floor to ceiling racks on the ends.  The only issue is that some cars have airliner-style baggage compartments that aren't as roomy as open racks.


----------

